# Compression Coupling vs Glued Joint



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

It will be real handy to use compression couplings in some spots while tweaking my new sprinkler system. Do compression couplings effect the pressure or flow in any way? I don't plan to bury them, they will remain accessable in the valve boxes.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You'll never notice the difference.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats right, no differe goodnce as long as you tighten the fitting good


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Never seen compression couplings for sprinkler piping, who makes them? What sizes? Do you mean like a pvc dresser coupling?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Never seen compression couplings for sprinkler piping, who makes them? What sizes? Do you mean like a pvc dresser coupling?


That is what I am guessing, I see them a lot on sprinkler systems.


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Never seen compression couplings for sprinkler piping, who makes them? What sizes? Do you mean like a pvc dresser coupling?


They are just generic compression PVC couplers. I got them at Lowes. I saw them for 1/2" thru 4" PVC pipe. I'm using standard Sched 40 3/4 PVC for the main runs. I'm just using the couplers to connect the valves while testing and tweaking my zones.

Rob


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

robertc65 said:


> They are just generic compression PVC couplers. I got them at Lowes. I saw them for 1/2" thru 4" PVC pipe. I'm using standard Sched 40 3/4 PVC for the main runs. I'm just using the couplers to connect the valves while testing and tweaking my zones.
> 
> Rob


They are what I was thinking of, haven't seen them used for lawn sprinklers. The only sprinklers I really deal with are fire suppression. Is 3/4" big enough for your mains, I see guys around here use more 1" and 1 1/4" for mains.


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They are what I was thinking of, haven't seen them used for lawn sprinklers. The only sprinklers I really deal with are fire suppression. Is 3/4" big enough for your mains, I see guys around here use more 1" and 1 1/4" for mains.


Yea I read a good bit about Lawn sprinkler systems before I started to install mine and many suggested using larger than 3/4" pipe. Early on I did some testing of my own just connecting a bunch of pipe together to see how many sprinkler heads I could supply on a single zone. 3/4" allows me to run 4 heads on a single zone dumping about 1/2 of water in about 45 minutes. This seems just fine with me. I'm on a well so I'm not trying to see how fast I can run it dry. 

Thanks

Rob


----------

